# Good place for human figure reference?



## Martlie (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm just trying to find a place that has a large array of naked people I can draw, I suppose. Just want to get more in to studying anatomy again.

And while posemaniacs is a very useful tool, it isn't exactly what I'm looking for


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 11, 2011)

Stop being a shut in and go to some Figure drawing classes?

http://www.seattlefiguredrawing.com/events/12372570/

http://www.seattlefiguredrawing.com/


----------



## Volkodav (Oct 11, 2011)

How about this?
http://www.pixelovely.com/gesture/figuredrawing.php

I like using the animal one.


----------



## Martlie (Oct 11, 2011)

Hahaha you caught me red handed. I would love to go back to figure drawing classes. I used to and I really liked it. I guess I need to stop being such a... Furry 
That meetup groups looks pretty interesting. I'll have to check it out. Thanks for the tips, Arshes.

Also, that tool looks neat, Clayton. I'll have to play with that a little  I really like that there's an animal section too. Fun fun!

Now to actually be a good person and put in the time and effort..


----------



## Volkodav (Oct 11, 2011)

Martlie said:


> Hahaha you caught me red handed. I would love to go back to figure drawing classes. I used to and I really liked it. I guess I need to stop being such a... Furry
> That meetup groups looks pretty interesting. I'll have to check it out. Thanks for the tips, Arshes.
> 
> Also, that tool looks neat, Clayton. I'll have to play with that a little  I really like that there's an animal section too. Fun fun!
> ...


hell yeahh, I love usin the animal one when I'm really bored and need drawing inspiration


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 12, 2011)

Martlie said:


> Hahaha you caught me red handed. I would love to go back to figure drawing classes. I used to and I really liked it. I guess I need to stop being such a... Furry
> That meetup groups looks pretty interesting. I'll have to check it out. Thanks for the tips, Arshes.



I noticed there's a sticky for Seattle http://www.conceptart.org/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=55 but there are other groups around the world if anyone wants to take a look.


----------



## Martlie (Oct 13, 2011)

I should give conceptart a go, I'm just too timid. I feel like I don't belong there and that my art isn't good enough. I lurk quite a bit though. A pretty cool community.

But thanks for the link, Clayton. I sketched for a couple of good hours last night


----------



## Pinpoint (Oct 13, 2011)

Here's another one I found the other day.  Nice little sidebar tool for timed sketching.
http://www.artsyposes.com/models


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 13, 2011)

Martlie said:


> I should give conceptart a go, I'm just too timid. I feel like I don't belong there and that my art isn't good enough. I lurk quite a bit though. A pretty cool community.



Well yes it's a lot of pros, but pros had to beginners too. We all started bad at art, there's very RARE exceptions.


----------

